# Need Gyre parts



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Bought a xf130 Gyre last year and 4 (yes four) of the propellers have broken within a year. Except for this happening alot I love the unit!

My question is:
Does anyone know a local source that carries these or that ships fairly inexpensive?

I'm not looking to replace the unit, just the parts.

Thanks!


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

altcharacter said:


> Bought a xf130 Gyre last year and 4 (yes four) of the propellers have broken within a year. Except for this happening alot I love the unit!
> 
> My question is:
> Does anyone know a local source that carries these or that ships fairly inexpensive?
> ...


I can get you whatever parts you like. I actually have a bunch of spare parts coming (if not already arrived). Send me a PM of what your looking for and I can tell you the price and the turn around time.

Cheers


----------

